# 250 AA Miles for Watching 1 Minute Video



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2006)

http://secure.lincoln.com/aa/

You can also get 2500 miles for test driving a Lincoln and 25,000 miles for buying one.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Many thanks--every little bit helps.


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 10, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> http://secure.lincoln.com/aa/
> 
> You can also get 2500 miles for test driving a Lincoln and 25,000 miles for buying one.



I'd be all over this one if it was Toyota offering the incentive! As it is, this appears to be something Ford learned from timeshares sales people.


----------



## NJmom (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Pat

That was painless


----------



## Chemee (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Pat!  I need all the miles I can get .


----------



## Lee B (Feb 10, 2006)

That was painless.  Thanks Pat.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 10, 2006)

*spam*

Just be aware that even though you don't click on 'yes I would like to receive email about......',  the program clicks it for you just before you click on 'back'.  Be prepared to get hit with spam.


----------



## ZCar (Feb 10, 2006)

Ron, you posted:
"I'd be all over this one if it was Toyota offering the incentive! As it is, this appears to be something Ford learned from timeshares sales people"

What would make it any different if Toyota had this incentive? And to be fair, you should take a very close look at the Zephyr.


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 12, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> Ron, you posted:
> "I'd be all over this one if it was Toyota offering the incentive! As it is, this appears to be something Ford learned from timeshares sales people"
> 
> What would make it any different if Toyota had this incentive? And to be fair, you should take a very close look at the Zephyr.



My post, unfortunately, could also be easily construed as a criticism of Pat's suggestion to obtain the AA miles. This wasn't my intention. 

I posted that if it was Toyota offering it, I would jump on the chance to obtain the AA miles, but it isn't so I didn't. Then I compared the Ford (Lincoln) approach to timeshare marketing procedures. 

I never "shot" the messenger. It was a criticism of the message, not the messenger.

PS: I went to the website to check the offers and decided the 250 points was worth the sign-on procedure. The 25,000 points to buy one was not much of an incentive.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 12, 2006)

Ronald, I didn't take it as a criticism.


----------



## ZCar (Feb 12, 2006)

Ron, 
I didn't take it as criticism of Pat either.

My take was why , if Toyota did this, you seem quite happy with the approach ... but since it was Ford, it's a timeshare sales tactic.
A very unfortunate, but typical bias.

And no, I won't buy the Zephyr either, but that's because it's not "my kind of car". Toyota doesn't even come close to building a car I might buy, but I would take advantage of the 2500 miles if they offered them. 
Same with Lincoln. Most of the time, one need not take the test drive.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Pat,

Thanks for the posting! My kids' AA accounts are in danger of expiring so this is great to keep it running by adding 250 miles painlessly.


----------



## RonaldCol (Feb 13, 2006)

ZCar said:
			
		

> Ron,
> I didn't take it as criticism of Pat either.
> 
> My take was why , if Toyota did this, you seem quite happy with the approach ... but since it was Ford, it's a timeshare sales tactic.
> ...



I am also a writer, so I try to be very precise in what I write. I just wrote "I try to be precise." I don't approach the precision I want most of the time, but I strive to do so nevertheless.

Now, if Toyota were to do the same, I would have probably written the same of Toyota offering AA FF miles as incentives, i.e. that they too were using timeshares sales tactics. They haven't so far, and I haven't had the opportunity to compare them to timeshare sales.

My personal bias falls in the line of my belief Toyota makes a better car than Ford. We have had Fords, Buicks, Chevies, Toyotas, Mazdas, Mitsubishis, and Audis in our family. Of this grouping Toyotas are at the top of our list.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, the 250 miles posted already!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 23, 2006)

So, did the 2500 AA miles!!  My whole family did this and we're all 2750 miles richer!!  Ya gotta love it.


----------



## dash (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't find the video????

Dash


----------



## bobbornstein (Apr 5, 2006)

dash said:
			
		

> I can't find the video????
> 
> Dash



Link now says *We're sorry the online demo offer is no longer available*


----------



## dash (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the info.

Dash


----------

